# Kreativitätsfrage



## Tabrizi (13. September 2004)

*Kreativitätsfrage zur Menüführung*

Hi Leute,
nunja hab nun ein, sag ich mal, Grundlayout für ne Page fertig:

http://www.romaris.de/haupt.psd (müsst ihr saugen, wenn unbedingt nötig, werd ich nochmal ne .jpg uppen).


Also der Streifen und so ist die Abgrenzung.
Da rüber kommt noch ein Flashmovie rein mit dem Logo der page usw.

Ich will nun ne Menüführung haben, aber weiß nicht was für eine und wohin damit...

Also es sind 4 große Oberkategorien und dann noch ca. 5 unterbereiche, jemand ne Idee für ne tolle und passende Menüführung?
Es geht hier nicht um "bitte mach mir mal eine ", ich will nur die Ideen von euch mal sehen bzw. lesen, weil hier echt sehr kreative Köpfe rumschwirren!  


MfG
Tabrizi


//wenn ihr editiert, bitte auch melden, sonst könnte ich ja denken das der Beitrag garnicht angenommen wurde vom Board oder so.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (14. September 2004)

Wieso postest du die psd. Datei? Mach doch einfach ein jpg. und häng es hier an.

Zum Problem: Wenn es nur 4 Obekategorien sind dann mach doch so ein Ausfahrmenü mit je 2 Obemenüs auf beiden Seiten der Rundung.


----------



## Tabrizi (14. September 2004)

Hi,
hab es soeben als .jpg geupped.


http://www.romaris.de/haupt.jpg

Hoffe das bringt mir mehr Antworten .


ÄHm wie meinstdu?
Könntest du eventuell eine Paintskizze machen oder sowas?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. September 2004)

LINK1 LINIK2       BOGEN      LINK3 LINK4

Und dann, dass bei hover das Untermenü rauskommt oder wie du es dir vorstellst.


----------



## Tabrizi (15. September 2004)

Ja das mit der Menüpositionierung für die Hauptkategorien ist gut.
Aber wohin sollen dann immer die Unterkategorienavis hin?


----------



## Dark_Fighter (15. September 2004)

Man könnte dann machen, dass dann noch ein untermenü ausfährt wobei ich sowas nichtso gut finde, weil man dann kauf etwas findet. Gibt es denn nicht die möglichkeit  auf der Linken seite noch eine Navi zu machen?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (15. September 2004)

Hi,

Ich würde schon ein DropDown-Menü verwenden - wenn die "Oberkategorien" sinvoll beschriftet sind, wird man ja mal zumindest mit der Maus drübergehen. 

Du kannst auch die Untermenüs dauerhaft (sichtbar) an den Seiten unterbringen (unter dem Header) und beim Anwählen eines Inhaltes ausblenden.

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. September 2004)

Du könntest die Menüpunkte z. B. wie in meinen zwei minimalistischen Beispielen anordnen. Submenüpunkte würden per Javascript ausfahren, wenn man mit der Maus über die Menüpunkte fährt.


----------



## Tabrizi (15. September 2004)

Das find ich ja auch nicht schlecht, aber dann die Menüpunkte wie schon vorgeschlagen unter die Linie.
Aber ich hab schon von nem "Geschäftspartner" (  ) eine Flashlösung angeboten bekommen.

Aber @Neuro:
Ist das rein mit Java?


----------



## fluessig (15. September 2004)

Ja, solche Menüs kann man mit Javascript machen. Such mal nach DHTML menüs - gibts viele und auch freie (meist muss ein Kommentar im Quellcode bleiben).

Sehr schön ist das Menü auf http://www.blender3d.org - ob du das allerdings verwenden kannst (aus rechtlichen Gründen) weiß ich nicht.

Du könntest allerdings auch die Untermenüpunkte zentriert über dem Halbkreis erscheinen lassen - wenn du's mit Flash machst, könntest du einen Effekt zum Erscheinen einbauen, so dass man darauf aufmerksam wird.


----------



## Tabrizi (15. September 2004)

Nunja über dem Halbkreis soll nur ein flashanimiertes Logo rein.
Aber ist natürlich allgemein ne gute Idee für Zukünftiges!


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tabrizi _
> *Aber @Neuro:
> Ist das rein mit Java? *



Man kann mit Purem DHTML/Javascript solche Submenüs realisieren. Fertige Scripts gibt es unzählige und selbst mit Dreamweaver läßt sich so ein Menü per Klick zusammenbasteln.

Übrigens:
»Javascript« ist NICHT »Java«


EDIT: Grummel, ich sollte nicht solange mit dem Post warten


----------



## fluessig (15. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> *Man kann mit Purem DHTML/ Java
> Übrigens:
> »Javascript« ist NICHT »Java« *


Hihi, selber falsch getippt


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Hihi, selber falsch getippt  *



*ARRRGH* Ich hab mich so darüber geärgert, das ich das gar nicht gemerkt habe


----------

